# Lowest build



## Ziggy

Hi guys
So I bought a rogue mech mod a few days ago I have a samsung 25R in it I just wanted to know what's the lowest I can build on this knowing it has a 20amp ...thingie...Sorry not familiar with batteries 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ziggy said:


> Hi guys
> So I bought a rogue mech mod a few days ago I have a samsung 25R in it I just wanted to know what's the lowest I can build on this knowing it has a 20amp ...thingie...Sorry not familiar with batteries
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


0.3 ohms and that is leaving a bit of headroom. Please please please read up on ohms law, download a calculator and have an acurate ohm reader if you planning on going that low. Otherwise stay at 0.5 up.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Ziggy

Alright thanks a lot , I e decided to go with a dual 10wrap 22gauge which reads at0.39

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Ziggy so heres the basics....

A full charge battery has 4.2 volts, to determine amp draw on your battery use formula volts/ohms so your 0.39 ohm coil will draw 10.76 amps (4.2 volts/0.39 ohms) so you got a good margin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziggy

Thanks @incredible-hulk I did some research into battery safety last night and will take extra precaution and also have no intent on going near the 20amp range as to leave some room for build mistakes

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Ziggy . I totally agree with the views of @Gazzacpt. If you want to play around with building super-low sub ohm coils you need some experience. I have been vaping and building coils etc, for more than two years. I have spent countless hours doing internet and practical research, and I am still not comfortable going under .3 ohms. And this is with really good batteries in regulated mods. In mech mods I generally build even higher.

It is nice to see that you are interested in building coils. It can be a great hobby. I always prefer to not push the boundaries with safety.

Enjoy your mech mod and feel free to ask questions. There are many experts on the forum. (PS I have been intensively diying juice and coils etc. for over two years, and would not consider myself to be close to being an expert. the reason is that, when pushing the boundaries, we could enter a seriously dangerous arena. If I had put as much time and effort into another hobby ( flower arranging ?) I would openly call myself an expert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziggy

Thanks a lot @Puff the Magic Dragon
I totally agree with you guys on playing safe when it comes to batteries and not cut corners, I have been building coils for quiet sometime too although as you say ,I'm no expert either....(Specially when it comes to flower arrangements)...I was actually comfortable building as low as 0.19 but only on regulated devices now however with the mech I won't go below this current build I have although I'm looking for something with less ramp up time, if you have any suggestions it would be much appreciated

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ziggy said:


> Thanks a lot @Puff the Magic Dragon
> I totally agree with you guys on playing safe when it comes to batteries and not cut corners, I have been building coils for quiet sometime too although as you say ,I'm no expert either....(Specially when it comes to flower arrangements)...I was actually comfortable building as low as 0.19 but only on regulated devices now however with the mech I won't go below this current build I have although I'm looking for something with less ramp up time, if you have any suggestions it would be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


@Ziggy for me ni80 is ideal on mechs. quick ramp up and cool down as well

edit: dnt use too thick wire as this also has ramp up impacts, 22 gauge is too thick IMHO I got good results on 24 or 26


----------



## Greyz

Hi @Ziggy, I find with my FUHattan that builds in the 0.3ohm range have a long ramp up time. Especially when running Aliens etc. 
A solution I found is getting a set of VTC4's and then building below 0.3 because I now have more amp headroom than the Samsung 25R. At 0.2 the ramp up time is fast, the clouds production is huge and amp draw less than 22a. Leaving me with a headroom of 8amps or almost 30%.

The downside is that the VTC4 battery only carries 2100mah. Which is why I bought 2 just for my mech. 

Even if your never going to build that low it's reassuring knowing you have tons of headroom available and that your battery isn't being stressed at all.

PS: I second what everyone above has already said regarding safety etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ziggy said:


> Thanks a lot @Puff the Magic Dragon
> I totally agree with you guys on playing safe when it comes to batteries and not cut corners, I have been building coils for quiet sometime too although as you say ,I'm no expert either....(Specially when it comes to flower arrangements)...I was actually comfortable building as low as 0.19 but only on regulated devices now however with the mech I won't go below this current build I have although I'm looking for something with less ramp up time, if you have any suggestions it would be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


22g is the biggest gauge I use on single batt mechs. Some folks use 20g but the ramp up time for me is a bit much. You can build it to ramp quick but then you ohming out at under 0.2 and that needs something like an HB2 to be safe. Once you start playing properly try some staged coils. Nicr is nice for ramp up but the ohm per cm value is less than kanthal. So you need more wraps per equivalent gauge to get the ohms up. Anyway this can be great fun. Coil building is therapeutic for me. Enjoy playing.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ziggy said:


> Thanks @incredible-hulk I did some research into battery safety last night and will take extra precaution and also have no intent on going near the 20amp range as to leave some room for build mistakes
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Good to hear @Ziggy 

You should always build in a safety margin, not just for "build mistakes" but also for inaccuracy in ohm readings and inconsistency across batteries. 

Say for example you are using a battery that is actually 18A max continuous (and not 20A as stated)
And say your ohm reader for some reason reads 10% more resistance than is the case.
You get the idea


----------



## Ziggy

I agree with @incredible_hulk 
I've seen lots of guys using ni80 and really chucking clouds even at higher resistance 
The only reason I've been using the 22 gauge is coz it's all that I had left from my batch
And what you said about the VTC4's @Greyz is true I was actually considering those but chose the 25R's due to the higher mah

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy

@Gazzacpt , I haven't seen HB2's anywhere recently and they're probs expensive I'm guessing
Also I don't want the build to be too big as I don't want it touching the top cap so something like 24/26 gauge will be suffice

@Silver I actually came across this once, I didn't have a ohm reader so I used a calculated app and the resistance it showed was completely off by almost 0.2ohms , luckily I was using a Kbox at the time and I got the warning of too low resistance

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ziggy said:


> @Gazzacpt , I haven't seen HB2's anywhere recently and they're probs expensive I'm guessing
> Also I don't want the build to be too big as I don't want it touching the top cap so something like 24/26 gauge will be suffice
> 
> @Silver I actually came across this once, I didn't have a ohm reader so I used a calculated app and the resistance it showed was completely off by almost 0.2ohms , luckily I was using a Kbox at the time and I got the warning of too low resistance
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Bought HB2 this past week from Vape Cartel R150 each


----------



## Ziggy

Seriously....then why are the batteries at foggas all above R200

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ziggy said:


> Seriously....then why are the batteries at foggas all above R200
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


You need to shop around dude  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ziggy

Yeah I guess it's just at first foggas seemed so cheap after being at mob for like a year
Also, vape cartel is quite far

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vaperite is also pretty cheap with bats.
I think R165 for 25R


----------



## Mahir

Ziggy said:


> Hi guys
> So I bought a rogue mech mod a few days ago I have a samsung 25R in it I just wanted to know what's the lowest I can build on this knowing it has a 20amp ...thingie...Sorry not familiar with batteries
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Dude for tube mechs, I highly recommend 40A batteries. Then you can build below 0.1 ohms. Try a 5 wrap 20 guage build on a 40A battery.


----------



## Ziggy

Where do you get those @Mahir ? And the price maybe? Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> Dude for tube mechs, I highly recommend 40A batteries. Then you can build below 0.1 ohms. Try a 5 wrap 20 guage build on a 40A battery.



Hi @Mahir, please let us know how you arrive at that?
That you can build below 0.1 ohms if the battery is capable of 40A continuous?

At 0.1 ohms my calculations suggest a current draw of around 42 amps on a fresh battery
You suggesting going lower than that

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

There are no batteries with a 40A discharge. Best you will find is a 30A 
Those Tesiya baterries that say the 40A is bull.

I think @Andre or @Alex can guide you with a Mooch link.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Here you go...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deadz

Clouds4Days said:


> There are no batteries with a 40A discharge. Best you will find is a 30A
> Those Tesiya baterries that say the 40A is bull.
> 
> I think @Andre or @Alex can guide you with a Mooch link.



Agreed, 
The Tesiyi batteries don't perform too badly, Mooch set a "Max Vaping Amps" on them of 35, with a CDR of 25


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ziggy said:


> Yeah I guess it's just at first foggas seemed so cheap after being at mob for like a year
> Also, vape cartel is quite far
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Its a 10 minute drive across Harfield from Foggas to VC 15 in traffic. Thats not far.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mahir said:


> Dude for tube mechs, I highly recommend 40A batteries. Then you can build below 0.1 ohms. Try a 5 wrap 20 guage build on a 40A battery.


I want a youtube video of this build being chain vaped on a fresh battery... it could get quite good. Seriously though dont do it.


----------



## Ziggy

I guess for now I won't go too near the edge and rather leave a considerable margin when it comes to how much amps I'm drawing from the battery

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir

Clouds4Days said:


> There are no batteries with a 40A discharge. Best you will find is a 30A
> Those Tesiya baterries that say the 40A is bull.
> 
> I think @Andre or @Alex can guide you with a Mooch link.



Efest battery comes in 40A


----------



## Andre

Mahir said:


> Efest battery comes in 40A


No, it does not. Not in 18650 format in any case. See the table @Clouds4Days's posted above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mahir said:


> Efest battery comes in 40A


Efest has long been known to grossly overstate continuous discharge and max pulse Amperage. My efests have been relegated to use on my "low" power regulated devices, 40w vaping.

Mooch does really good work on battery education and his testing is quite in depth. 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

